# ارجو المساعده ! فى توصيل الخط المحمول الى جهاز Panasonic KX-TES824



## محمد أشرف 0 (11 يونيو 2010)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم​
--انا عندى سنترال به عده Panasonic KX-TES824

وشغال وكلو تمام وعندى برنامج سنترال ,,, بس انا سمعت انو ينفع يتوصل الخط المحمول الى العده المميزه EXT101 ويتفتح الخط المحمول واتكلم منه من الارضى وهذه التوصيله بجهاز وسمعت ان هذا الجهاز طريقه صنعه مش صعبه أرجو لو حد يعرف ازاى يتعمل هذا الجهاز يقولى بدل مالتلفيونات عماله تتسرق ,,, ولو فى طريقه افضل يعنى محدش يبخل بمعلومه :11: :11:​


----------



## عراقي ابن عراقي (27 سبتمبر 2010)

ننتظر الردود مع الشكر


----------



## monaim_fahmy (21 أكتوبر 2010)

You should use "Nokia Premicll " or othner brand to convert the GSM signal to Landline tone then connect it to your PABX as an external landline.
http://europe.nokia.com/support/product-support/nokia-premicell


----------

